# Scared of treatment-- opinions?!?!



## Bks33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all,

22 year old female, new to this forum and the world of thyroid issues. After gaining 30 pounds in about two years and a year of fatigue, I finally got a thyroid ultrasound, which showed inflammation, and extensive lab workup showing 825 iu/ml thyroid peroxidase antibodies (normal <30).

Current lab is as follows:

TSH: 1.30

T4, free: 1.1

T3, free: 3.3

T3, total: 116

I've had lifelong anxiety issues, tachycardia, and sweating a lot for as long as I can remember; my resting heart rate is typically in the 90-95 area. I was skinny for my whole life, about 115 pounds and 5' 7", until I went to college-- as an upperclassmen, I quickly became around 145 pounds. I find myself tiring easily and have been feeling really "out of it"/mentally foggy for a while. My anxiety is still bad.

I recently went to a doctor who prescribed Cytomel, feeling that a boost in T3 would help me feel better. However, I'm worried about the hypothyroid diagnosis. I really can't afford to speed up my heart rate any more than it is-- and I'm concerned that, despite my weight gain and fatigue, I'm really just not hypo. Did I just gain a "freshman 30" and have no reason to try hypo meds? Or are my anxiety issues running parallel to hypo problems? Is it even possible to be hypo with the kind of heart rate I have?

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bks33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Also-- ranges in lab work:

TSH: .40-4.50

T4, free: .8-1.8

T3, free: 2.3-4.2

T3, total: 76-181


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread and direct people here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10720-hypo-or-hyperthyroid-or-neither/#entry89422


----------

